# When is the nectar flow?



## suegkai5715 (Feb 27, 2008)

This website has something about nectar flows:
http://www.pollinator.org/guides-test.htm


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

I think as you learn your honeybees you will see some that are gathering pollen and a number of bees comming and going with what seems to be nothing. Could it be nectar their gathering?
Is there a flow? How does one determine this? These are all good questions, I know weather has a lot to do with it. I also would like to hear some input on this subject


----------



## FANNBEE (Jun 19, 2007)

In central MS, it goes thru June. Sumac is producing nectar in MS right now. Also, chinese tallow trees in south MS are producing. It all depends on your area.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I too wish there were some sort of help on this subject. You would think after beekeeping for 4 years I would know when it occurs in my area, yet I still seem to miss it every year!

It would be good for new beeks as well as us old forgetful ones!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Records and more records.
Try to make a bee log of the dates that you can make a shake of nectar.
Hive scales are good.
Make a log of when you can see the new wax and when frames of foundation are being drawn out.
The time and amount of rain fall recorded will help.
In 2007 we received 2.75" total.
In 2008 we received 17.8 and what a difference!
My bees drew out over 4,000 nuc frames this year.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Phil Minnesota (Mar 3, 2006)

*Nectar Flow.*

Hi everyone,

This is my take on it. When you have a regular flow of bees coming into the hive and they seem to arrive in flocks( to some degree). OK they seem to come in bunches. Also, fanning into the evening with an sausage like odor( thats how it was described to me ). Both of these indicated that a flow is on.

Another simple test is to put out some 50/50 syrup in a small quantity. IF there is nectar they won't touch it. If its a dearth it will be busy by your syrup.

As always this may vary some on different parts of the country. Our Heavy flow started about a week ago and I'm 30 mile north of Mpls,Mn. Too many cool nights

I hope this helps.

The only change for the better, is when we change ourselves


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Our flows vary, most depending on the weather (more precisely - how much rain, and when it happens).

Our Mesquite is one flow that seems to ignore the weather, so far it has even been faithful, when, for three years in a row we were without a drop of rain (but that localized drought was several years ago). Anyway, from early April until late June or early July the Mesquite has always provided an incredible flood of nectar and pollen (we usually have no rain during this time). This season I tried a different management plan on my small apiary so as to take better advantage of this Mesquite flow. 

We have other flows; they happen at almost any time of the year, about three to four weeks after any period of substantial or extended rainfall.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Sumac is beginning to bloom now. The pepper vine should begin any day now. I usually have a fair flow around the first of July. If you are around soybeans or cotton that can be good when the bloom begins..
Harry Fulton there in Starkville has a list of Nectar and pollen producing plants in Mississippi. It gives the approximate bloom dates and tells which plants may produce a surplus. I found it in the Mississippi Beekeeping News but not sure how to find it again. You might want to contact him. I am sure he can tell you where to find a copy.
It is very useful.


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

> Harry Fulton there in Starkville has a list of Nectar and pollen producing plants in Mississippi. It gives the approximate bloom dates and tells which plants may produce a surplus. I found it in the Mississippi Beekeeping News but not sure how to find it again. You might want to contact him.


Ok great. That is a local call and I've spoken to him several times already after being spooked by this or that in this, my first year of beekeeping.

I did notice after adding a feeder today that one of my hives is voraciously drinking it up. They are a new colony and I need them drawing out comb.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Phil Minnesota said:


> Another simple test is to put out some 50/50 syrup in a small quantity. IF there is nectar they won't touch it. If its a dearth it will be busy by your syrup.



Our flows are highly variable, and never strong enough that bees won't touch 1:1. They *will* collect syrup during a "flow".


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

paintingpreacher said:


> Harry Fulton there in Starkville has a list of Nectar and pollen producing plants in Mississippi. It gives the approximate bloom dates and tells which plants may produce a surplus. I found it in the Mississippi Beekeeping News but not sure how to find it again..


Found it here:

http://www.entomology.msstate.edu/resources/tips/beekeeping/nectarpollen.htm

Thanks.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've found that the best tool for watching the nectar flow is an observation hive. When your OB hive is storing nectar, you can bet that there's a good flow going. You can also use the OB hive to tell you when to pull your honey.


----------

